# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  The June crowd.....

## MartinS

What a great time. Old friends and new friends. And now on to Marius Day! 

And thanks to Rosemond for his camera skills, it was a tough crowd....

----------


## JEK

A great group!

----------


## pghfred

We had a great time.  Thanks Martin for hosting the get together.

----------


## MIke R

Excellent !!!!

----------


## didier

:thumb up:

----------


## MartinS

We had fun!

----------


## amyb

What a beautiful bunch of St Barth buddies.  Looks like a great gathering and a great photo.

----------


## MartinS

Some,,,, had more fun than others,,,,, just sayin,,,,

----------


## tim

What a terrific group!

----------


## kent1994

Yes it is. How about a few more candid shots. Particularly of those having "more fun". :)

----------


## andynap

A lot of people I know in that group shot. Party crowd looks good

----------


## julianne

Good looking crowd...and it looks like you had perfect weather. EMM is a wonderful venue for a party!

----------


## MartinS

I took hostages,,

----------


## HydeParkOH

Martin--thanks for hosting, it was nice to reconnect w/ friends from Marius' 89th b-day, and make some new friends as well.  Looking forward to a repeat next June, and seeing you around this week and next.
Andrew & Jennie

----------

